# webmin authen failure

## mungo_k

After update PAM, webmin doesn't start.

Log:  *Quote:*   

> Aug  5 10:10:35 NetServer perl: pam_unix(webmin:auth): authentication failure; logname=root uid=0 euid=0 tty= ruser= rhost=  user=root
> 
> Aug  5 10:10:37 NetServer webmin[16876]: Webmin starting
> 
> 

 

But webmin's logs are empty. 'ps ax' show that it not in memory.

How to fix?

----------

## Schnulli

Hi,

normal, you know Webmin is kinda , well lets name it "tricky" ? ...... Webmin is NO ! Gentoo package... so remove manually, completely ! and reinstall, OR ! update... open as usually a webmin connection, and go to webmin preferences, usually there are offered some adds to update, do then and it should be fixed.

Let me ask, are you sure about working with webmin? Security issues and more?

You better use "NANO" ! instead of Webmin

If logging dosnt work at all then check ur webmin preferences... it should be set to /var/log/webmin/*

regards.

----------

